# Scholl Concepts Neo Polymer Protection



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Has anybody used this? I can't understand if this is a spray sealant or a QD. It claims to go over all surfaces but don't all sealants like Reload and C2V3 go over all surfaces?

http://spautopia.co.uk/exterior-car-care/waxes-and-sealants/neo-polymer-sealant


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a sealant for everything, a bit more like autobrite abyss.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Has anybody tried it yet? I am looking for a real review unless it is a very new product.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a very new product to me


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

You could be the first, give it a go and let us know what you think.


----------



## GRexer (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently just received some samplers for the NEO Polymer Protection, it's primarily a sealant that goes on all exterior surfaces_(just like Sonax Brilliant Shine which is marketed as a QD but works like a sealant of sorts)_. it's a very new product being on the market for only 1 month at best.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

GRexer said:


> I recently just received some samplers for the NEO Polymer Protection, it's primarily a sealant that goes on all exterior surfaces_(just like Sonax Brilliant Shine which is marketed as a QD but works like a sealant of sorts)_. it's a very new product being on the market for only 1 month at best.


Thanks. The product claims "Semi-Gloss" in it's description. Would you agree that it doesn't add much gloss? I wonder why would that be.


----------



## GRexer (Apr 16, 2013)

I have not tried it on paint work, except some battered mildly scratched paintwork, which it doesn't seem to reduce the appearance of the swirls, but I don't have pictures of it as it's silver, a little hard to capture the details. I'm currently testing it on rubber/vinyl though. Some pictures of how it appears. I agree that it's matte/semi-gloss even when applied on rubber/vinyl parts.









The right-most is the "control" spot that hasn't got anything on except a good cleaning before NEO was applied on the part.









Beading shots, this is only the first day of application.

Will update in a week's time.


----------



## GRexer (Apr 16, 2013)

Just a note about following up, it's still beading as new up to today, will get some shots of it later. 

I did some more tests on other plastic/vinyl/rubber parts and find out one thing about using it over non-painted surfaces. Seems to work best on smooth plastics, less effective on porous and textured bits and pieces, maybe more application needed but needs to be further investigation.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

I have tried it on Paint as well as Plastics on my daily driven Bike. Holding up very well on plastics after 3 weeks and by the looks of it , it is going to last another 6/7 weeks atleast without a fuss. Will keep you updated.

Another top class product from Scholl.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

linuxmanju said:


> I have tried it on Paint as well as Plastics on my daily driven Bike. Holding up very well on plastics after 3 weeks and by the looks of it , it is going to last another 6/7 weeks atleast without a fuss. Will keep you updated.
> 
> Another top class product from Scholl.


Scholl describes it as a "Semi Gloss" product. Do you agree with that as far as Neo is concerned on the paint? Any pictures?


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

The product costs £14.35 inc VAT for 500ml and £89.85 for 5-litres

semi gloss is relative,,, I think they call there waxes high shine,,,,


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Scholl describes it as a "Semi Gloss" product. Do you agree with that as far as Neo is concerned on the paint? Any pictures?


It was as glossy as any other spray sealants I used ( on paint ). But I liked it better on the plastics.


----------



## Shining (Jan 6, 2014)

Its also a great product for glass, cleaner AND protection. Used it on glass and saw water beading. Plastics, you can apply directly, no need to even clean them which is interesting.


----------

